# 20" and still snowing



## Canada (Oct 24, 2006)

I'm guessing that is what I jest cleared from my deck. Get in your car and get to Utah!!


----------



## Canada (Oct 24, 2006)

*18" anyway*

Alright, my male perspective got the best of me, but still 18" isn't bad. See you in line at 8:30!! cool to see the whole state lit up with Monster Dump status. It's been to long since the last good dump.

Ski Utah: The Greatest Snow on Earth - All Resort Snow Report


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

Save some for CO. Hoping for a powder day myself tomorrow.


----------



## Canada (Oct 24, 2006)

*Epic ending to a season*

The bird and alta both reporting over 30 in the last 48hrs. Snow every day through next wednesday. What an awesom ending to a very average season. What a great day yesterday!! I think there was never more than two people in front of me in line on Jupiter with that incredible snow. Definitely a good day! 

Dave, I hope some of it hits your turf!!


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

Six inches of dust on some pretty sun-baked crust this morning. I guess it was a powder day. Utah sounds sick right now.


----------



## slamkal (Apr 8, 2009)

hey you guys better not be praying for snow in the idaho basin that feeds the middle fork ... we have a early june launch date and I'm kinda banking on there being a low snowpack ...


----------



## Canada (Oct 24, 2006)

*60' in seven days and more coming tonight*

Pretty great ending to the season. I don't know about Idaho, but the Northern Utah is trying to get back up to an average snow year.


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

Wow, Canada 60'...I think you mean 60"....but that is awesome! Sounds like you guys should end up having a decent runoff too. Wish I could head out there to do some skiing and exploration...I'm done with the resorts around here, but still feel a few more good bc days in me.

Cheers to Spring storms!


----------



## Canada (Oct 24, 2006)

*so what if I can't spell or write,*

we got another 25" last night!!


----------

